# Budayeen Nights-George Alec Effinger



## moderan (Sep 20, 2011)

Budayeen Nights is a collection of stories taking place in the Middle Eastern milieu of Marid Audran, a formerly independent man of adventure. The three novels in the series (*When Gravity Fails*, *A Fire in the Sun*, *The Exile Kiss*), feel somewhat like Dune gone cyberpunk, are extremely well-written and rollick along like so many djinni.
Cannot recommend them highly enough. Good for both fans and nonfans of science fiction, they can function on a basic adventure-story level without getting engaged with the technology.
The collection is of similar quality. Consisting of seven short stories and novelettes and the opening chapters of what was to be the fourth book in the series*, *Budayeen Nights* is a more-than-satisfactory entertainment by an under-rated genre writer.

*Effinger died in 2002-the book was published posthumously.


----------



## Baron (Sep 20, 2011)

This author is new to me.  It certainly looks like interesting stuff.  I'll check it out.


----------



## moderan (Sep 21, 2011)

Let us know if you enjoy it.


----------

